# Denied!



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm regretting this as I type...... But got got off the phone w FISHMAN & FLAT(less)HUNTER about fishing on Sunday........ My wife hasnt stopped complianing yet! Good lord, she acts liek shes mad that I wast home Fri, or Sat..... What up w/ that. Anyone looking for a new wife? I will trade mine for some fresh Skipjack or some new circle hooks!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

If you would occasionally bring some fish home for dinner, she may let you out more.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I would maybe take you up on the offer Mellon, but I am still trying to pawn off my girlfriend!  ok it is a good thing she does not get on here, or I would be done for!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

On a serious note.... I'd hadd to cancel anyways guys. Dad called @ 9:55PM, my gradnmaw is real bad. Doubts she'll make it into Monday. hospice has her on morafine.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

sorry to hear that Bryan, I hope everthing turns out for the best!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I second what Jack said Bryan. You should be with the family now  There's plently of time to get skunked.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

This is what happens when Bryan goes fishing and leaves MommaMellon home alone, ticked off and with nothing to do but check up on him. He won't be seeing this website for about 3-5 days guys. Because that's how long it's going to take the swelling to go down after I pound him.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Crackin' the whip!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryans gonna have a fat lip to go along with his flathead!


----------

